# A little bit of this, a little bit of that



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

First off, Tumble and Oopsie are together, much to Oopsie's dismay. I can almost hear him saying "Doesn't this thing ever shut up?" Tumble squeaks and squeals all of the time. Tumble, who is quite a bit older, is about half of Oopsie's size. They do cuddle during rest periods, in the same nest bowl. I'm hoping Oopsie can teach Tumble to feed himself.
Got a new pair of Figuritas this week, a black splash cock named Rory and a pied blue bar hen named Shyanna. They are holed up for 4 to 6 weeks in my spare bedroom, until they prove their health. I have the heat off, so they won't become acclimated to warmth, as they will be going out to a cool coop when they can go out.
Also, I e-mailed Brad with a picture of graphics done by Val from PigeonPlace. This is what is on the front of t-shirts my son and I will wear to pigeon shows, showing my loft name and Valencian Figuritas. I hope to get X-Mas cards from her soon.
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl and all, 

Daryl, congratulations on your new pair of figuritas 

Here is the link to Daryl's friend Val and an example of her work...it's VERY nice work!

http://www.y44.com/ims/pic.php?u=2190r6rsY&i=25754


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful birds and very cool graphic!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Brad,
Thank you.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, great looking pigeons. You and your son are going to look terrific.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Daryl,

Beautiful birds, and great looking graphics! I'm sure you are looking forward to the very NEXT show.

I would love to see pictures of your birds, too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I second Treesa...*

I would like to see bird pictures too!

GREAT T-SHIRTS!!!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Daryl,

I had a feeling Tumble and Oopsi would get together! 

And yes those Tshirts are great!

Denise


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I thought I had a thread in here about the "Bra-Baby", but I can't find it. Just got home a while ago, been up and going since 3:30 this morning, and my eyes keep staring at the end of my nose.
First off, Bra-Baby (geeze, all of you, be thinking of names, but we won't discuss them til this little twerp is big enough to name so we won't jinx him), is doing fine. He was fed about every two hours while I was at work. The people I work with must think I have bladder control issues. "Godda Go. Be right back" He's pink, warm, fuzzy, and can those little legs go if he tips over on to his side. Looks like he's riding a bicycle. The girls must have also thought I was having respiratory issues. This baby peeps and squeaks, but it sounds like I am wheezing when I breathe. And yes, you can guess where the pigeon spent the day, can't you. Right close to my heart ! 
I checked the other baby tonight but forund it under mama, dead. Seed all over it's little face, so I know mama tried. Is it possible for a pigeon to sit too tight? Poor Adeline, she was so upset when I took her baby. If she's still on the nest tomorrow, I may put the dead baby back, so that she can figure out that he's dead. I'm just too tired to make one more trip out there tonight.
Headed to bed and glad I'm not working tomorrow, but feeling bad for the girls who have to go back. It was terrible today-so busy.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi, Pigeonmama*

Your "bra" posts are in the sick & injured pigeon section under *Pigeon Milk?* by NatureGirl...

So glad the little one is doing fine. Would the momma take him/her back? Then again, you wouldn't want something to happen either!

Keep us posted!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks,
I don't dare put him back, especially as mama lost the other baby. It was her first clutch to hatch, and it's cold up here now. I really think she sat too strongly. Poor little mama tried her best. Next year I bet she gives me lots of nice, healthy babies. She sure was upset when I pulled that dead little baby tonight 
Daryl
Headed to bed.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

I'm so sorry to hear about the other youngster dying, I now it is very hard on the new mom, I had that happen with my Satinette "doll babies", when Samantha lost her young one. She looked so sad wondering what happened to her little one. 

I'm glad the other one is doing so well in it's new "nest mode". You are quite a wonderful mother to this newbie!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, thanks again for making me laugh this early in the morning. That baby is going to be so bonded with you!

I am sorry the other little one didn't make it.

Maggie


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I have two little monsters running around my feet at this time. Tumble just came out for his breakfast a while ago, and where Tumble goes, Oopsie soon follows. Tumble is "hand friendly" at least to me. If my son reaches for him, Tumble squawks, squeals, and squalls and runs like the wind, looking for mama. How can this little bird tell the difference in hands ? I don't know, but he sure does. Oopsie still runs away from me, so I kind of ignore him, in that I always know where he is so I don't step on him, but I also don't make a point of chasing him, picking him up. I let Oopsie come to me.
"Bra-Baby" just had a nice feed, but almost overfed on an earlier feeding, came close to aspirating, because he was a pig-eon instead of a pigeon, and ate too fast for me to judge. I now prepare 0.5 cc at a time, and this is about his limit. I think I'll be seeing eye(s) soon. I told my son about the dead baby this morning, and he said that he found that baby on the loft floor yesterday afternoon, still very lively, and replaced it under the hen, so I figure it might have died from injuries as much as any thing.
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl, 

Again, my condolences over the loss of the one little one Glad to hear that things are going better indoors, they sound so sweet and "monster-like" as you say

Best wishes with this "bra baby"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Name for Bra-Baby?*

Well, how about BB for short? Since he/she has a rather unique nest and is referred to as Bra-Baby anyway...

I'm sure someone will come along (if not you since you are great with names) and think of something more - ah - "original."


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

"Wonder" bra baby?

Chantelle..Felina....Vanity Fair...Bali....? just to name a few name brand bra's LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Terrific Idea Treesa!*

Darn, now why didn't I think of that?!  

I vote for Bali...

Oh, boy, here we go again with another "name the bird"...LOVE IT!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Treesa and Shi - Brabra was my first thought then I happened to think of Bali too. This could be fun, except Daryl usually comes up with great names.

Maggie


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Although I don't think it's a pretty name, maybe Playtex is appropriate because they were famous for their "cross your heart" bra, which seems to be little BraBaby's nestling spot...LOL

Linda


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Snort !! I love the names, but I'm not naming him/her until he's older and stands a better chance of surviving. I raised a rabbit from "day one" this way, also. The bunny's mom was fiercely nasty, killed all of the litter but one who had been covered by a food dish. That was one tame bunny.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Could always call him Otsbhol.
Daryl
Oh, orJustmysize.


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Daryl,

Sorry one of those cute little ones didn't make it! It is a very good thing you were there in time to save the other, and quick thinking at that!

As for a name how about "Boo Boo"! When my daughter was learning to talk, she called the objects contained in my bra "Boo Boo's" Lol! Just a thought!

Good luck with your new baby and looking forward to Pics!

Denise


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> Snort !! I love the names, but I'm not naming him/her until he's older and stands a better chance of surviving. I raised a rabbit from "day one" this way, also.
> Daryl


I'm sorry I got carried away, couldn't help myself. You are absolutely right in waiting until he is older.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Pigeonmama*

I understand completely about waiting until the baby is older. I thought the same thing myself, BUT, I'm thinking POSITIVE and just couldn't resist!

Besides, look at all the laughter your new one has already generated.

We all are behind the little one 100 % !! With such a wonderful "nest," how could he/she give up???

Each day is one more wing (step) forward!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Daryl,
I have alot of faith in you! That baby will live! So I say give him or her a name! I know how you feel tho, when Squidget was brought to me cold and lifeless, I was afraid to look in his little box at every feeding! But lo and behold he was in there just waiting on dinner!

Denise


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Denise,
We already have a BooBoo. My son is BooBoo Bear. Will just have to wait til Baby Bird is old enough to talk, then he'll tell me his name himself. He sure enjoys feeding time, all pink and wiggly. It takes longer to prepare his food than to feed him.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Baby Bird still live and kicking. Headed to work shortly, and he's again riding in style, safe and warm, deep in the valley 
Daryl
Gee, it's so much easier when I have a day off.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

What a day, yesterday. Crazy busy ! Little Peeper rode out the day, but would make his little baby noises at most inconvenient times, usually when I was talking with someone. you have to know, having him at work would be considered a big "No No". Every one would ask me if I had a cold. Nope, just a touch of "pigeonitis", causes wheezes and squeaks. Not contageous.
Didn't get home til truly late and found poor Tumble in bad shape, weak and cold. He just will not feed himself, so I figure it was hypoglycemia. Cuddled him, gave warm food slowly, mixed with a bit of glycose water, and fed him frequently during the night, when I fed the little baby. He's back to his little squealy self today.
Back to the baby. I see two little eyes today. This baby must be eating enough, he sure is pooping plenty.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, I just have to ask...how are you handling the poop issue in their cosy confines? I hope Tumbles is better.

Maggie


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Maggie,
You'd laugh to see how we do things. First off, I have two plastic cups cut off at the same level. I took a 4x4 gauze, opened it and placed it over the cut end of one cup, then slid the other cup over it, just to give some "crush shelter " to the baby. I place the baby in a piece of handkerchief and put him in his little shelter, then, voila, I have a bra full. Last night, he had crawled out of his baby blanket, and was right against bare skin, tickle, tickle,tickle.
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Daryl, 

I'm glad to hear things are going well with the little "Bra Baby". Please continue to keep us updated like you've been doing. You could do this in your sleep now with all the hand rearing you've had to do this year. Glad to hear Tumble is ok as well...boy, things can go downhill so quickly


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Daryl, I did laugh, out loud.  

You are just the best mommy.

Maggie


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Daryl! You are so Creative!

Hope that little snuggly one won't give you away at work!

Denise


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

This is really cracking me up. I can just see someone looking incredulously at your peeping chest! This one's gonna' put a new meaning to "empty nest syndrome."

Once, my Grandma was in the hospital and I asked the head nurse if I could bring my opossum in for a visit as Grandma liked her so much and it would cheer her up. The nurse said it was okay but not to let it loose. I brought her in under my coat and visited with Grandma for awhile. When I left, that little half-pint nurse stopped me and pulled me into an empty room so she could see it. I guess she was expecting one of those itty bitty baby opossums but this one was full grown and when I opened my coat she came right out and stared at the lady. When she saw it she said, "OH, MY GOD!!! Don't you ever, EVER, tell anyone that I let you bring THAT in HERE!"

I managed to keep her secret for a long time--two days, I think. But I never told anyone that it would matter to.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, Pidgey,
Like I said, I did the same with a baby rabbit many years ago. She went to work with me for quite a while, until she'd sneak her little nose out between the gap in the front of my shirt. With this little pigeon, it sounds like I have asthma, with an occasional wheeze here, and a rale and ronchi there. Everyone keeps wanting to check my O2 sat. and asking if I'm really short of breath. The only reason I'm short of breath is because my bra is stuffed and cutting me right in half 
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Daryl,

Sometimes people get out of breath when they're trying to hide the fact that they're laughing their butt off. I don't see how you could keep from it. Gotta' remember, if you faint from suppressed laughter and that fellow "pops" out of your chest while you're laying there, some of these modern idiots may assume it's another episode of the Alien series and things could turn ugly!

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, the groups baby is a week old today. He's just about doubled in size, now the size of my whole thumb. There are little beedy eyes looking at me now. No signs of feathers yet, just a bad case of fuzzies.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

Those little beedy eyes are looking at its mama, you're in for it now.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, I've never seen a baby pigeon that tiny. I understand now how you could do this.

Maggie


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh, Maggie,
It's not my doing. This little bird has been so strong ever since I found what I thought was a dead baby, and ended up with a live baby. He's eaten well since his first attempt, poops, peeps, skitters all around in my hand.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*And another*

fan club is starting! Oh, the adventures awaitin'... 

We are all sure pulling for this little one...sounds like this one has lots of those "Squidget" genes!!  

I hate to ask, but who will feed him when he gets too big for his current nest or do you plan on telling your co-workers that you decided on implants?? ROFL


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

*sad news*

Well, I named the bra baby today, Sunshine. I lost Sunshine tonight. Went to feed him about an hour ago, found him weak, gasping, feeling a bit cool. He still had food in his crop from the last feed, a few hours ago, so covered him better, still on heating pad, and left him to rewarm. I just checked him and found him dead. I miss him so much already. Will miss singing his little "Sunshine" song, holding that small warm body in my hand.
Sad pigeon mama


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Daryl,

I can't believe it....what a shame and after the two of you spent so much time together....Poor Sunshine and poor YOU! I just don't know what to say...I'm so sorry.

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, sending a big hug your way for the loss of little Sunshine. When they are that tiny, they can go so fast and there is not much you can do but cry. Just know that all our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Daryl,

I'm so sorry to hear about little Sunshine. My heart goes out to you, as you have been its mother since it was a day old, and I'm sure it has got to hurt. 

Sending you my special heartfelt thoughts & prayers, along with a BIG hug from all of us.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Daryl, 

Boy, I don't know what to say anymore, you've had, are having the worst luck with babies and it's just terrible

You've done all you can do and you of all people know what you're doing so it's not a problem with your care, must be something more insidious happening with the birds

My deepests sympathies to you over this latest heartache


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so terribly sorry, Daryl. I know how devastating it is to lose a precious little one especially when you think you are past the critical stage. Huge hugs to you and little Sunshine.

Terry


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

OMG! Daryl, I am so sorry! My heart goes out to you! I am sure Your little Sunshine is shining brighter somewhere right now! I will have you in my prayers tonight! I am very sad for your loss!

Denise


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Daryl, you did an incredible job taking care of this baby. He could not have been more loved or received better support. I am sorry you have to deal with this loss, but know that your efforts were appreciated.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Noooooo!*

Have no words to say how sorry I am! Doggone it...just when Sunshine seemed to be doing so fine...

Heartfelt HUGS to you, Daryl....I'm so upset and know you are too!


----------

